

How Secure Is the Papal Election - thejteam
http://www.schneier.com/essay-413.html

======
lifeisstillgood
>> Shaking the chalice to randomize the ballots is smart, but putting the
ballots in a wire cage and spinning it around would be more secure -- albeit
less reverent.

I did not realise that the black / white smoke was the burning of the ballot
papers :-)

